# Hardbooks. Which ones will you get?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I just wanted to know if I'm crazy buying _Horus Rising_ for 30 bucks. I was going to chose this one of the three because its one of my top five Heresy Novels. But do you think 30 bucks is worth it in terms of purchasing it? 

I don't know. I'm hoping for someone to either stop me or persuade me. If I start getting the hardbooks, I'm pretty much just going to get my top five. And from there select hard books the get on my top give as the Heresy comes along.

How about you guys? Are you guys going to change your whole collection? Maybe just your top books? Maybe just one or two?

As I see it I will be getting these five when they come out:

1. Horus Rising
2. Fulgrim
3. The First Heretic
4. Angel Exterminatus
5. ???? (We shall see)

In truth, I was going to put my original top five, but to be honest, even though they were my top five I don't think they are all worth 30 bucks. _Angel Exterminatus_ I hope will be in my top five. I just wanted the book early. So we'll see.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'm getting all of them. That's 23 x $45 AUS = $1,035 AUS / £668 / $1,073 USD just to get upto date! Am I mad? Probably! But since I stopped modifying cars (v8) as a hobby I'm suddenly flush with play money! Cars are an EXPENSIVE hobby! I dropped $7,000 alone in mods (exhaust, suspension, tune) on my SS just last financial year!!! What a waste of money, in hindsight.

Plus I love hardback books. Always have. I'm also currently tracking down all the seperate Ravenor books in hardcover, like new condition, 1st editions. Costing me about $45-50 a pop from the states.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to try and get them all, one at a time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a squaddie with no dependants and living on camp, and as a result have far too much disposable income, that £20 will go on a night out(well extend one more to the point where I can't remember it) anyway, so I'll be getting them all. I originally said I would just get my favourites, but then that little OCD that everyone has inside would just annoy the shit out of me when I don't have them all. So yeah, massive waste of money? Probably, but again, I'm not going to be saving that anyway so may as well.


Edit: Oh and theres also the part where they said(concerning future novels) that the hardback editions would be released 3 months before paperback or something, and I'm far to impatient to wait 3 months when I could get it sooner.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow. Thats pretty cool. If anyone wants to donate money to the center for ckcrawford's who can't read very well and other stuff, let me know. 

I'm pretty jealous. But the WHOLE SERIES?!! No objective books you may not wish to include? I can think of a few that would make me barf. Especially since Black Library maybe making more expensive cool things.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Look, don't get me wrong. Spending $45 on a hardcover of BftA is going to hurt. As it sucked. But you can't have 23+ matching hardcovers all in a nice line, but then 1 stinking paperback stuck in the middle now can you.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly. I'll hate myself as I buy BftA, but you can't leave a gap in the collection.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Look, don't get me wrong. Spending $45 on a hardcover of BftA is going to hurt. As it sucked. But you can't have 23+ matching hardcovers all in a nice line, but then 1 stinking paperback stuck in the middle now can you.





Angel of Blood said:


> Exactly. I'll hate myself as I buy BftA, but you can't leave a gap in the collection.


Sirs. You speak my words verbatim.

I'll wait until December to start ordering them, just spent £80 on AC III and Halo 4 and don't feel like spending that much again until I have some more cash. But I will definitely be getting them all, hardbacks are superior to paperbacks in every way. According to Shadowhawk on the bolthole, who apparantely had it from Andy Smilie, the hardbacks can be considered a non-limited direct exclusive, they'll always be available. Plus if they were limited we would have been told and we haven't.

But if I had to choose only a few of them i'd get the following,

1. _Fear to Tread_
2. _Know No Fear_
3. _The First Heretic_
4. _A Thousand Sons_
5. _Fulgrim_


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

What do you guys think you'll do with you're paperbacks?

Based on what people said so far, it would be interesting if BL makes it so that the hardbook comes out first and forces people to order that first.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll buy the new books as they come out, but I've got too many (so far) in paperback that I'm simply not going to replace as hardcovers.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> What do you guys think you'll do with you're paperbacks?


Either sell them cheap on eBay in sets of 3/4, to fund new Hardcover ones.

Or

If I can organize with a mate (I've got a few fringe 40k friends) that if I gave them my collection AS I replaced it that they'd read them all and look after them (I treat mine like my babies). I'd happily pass my collection along to them free of charge. As long as they actually read each book and were happy to talk to me about it. Be nice to let someone else in the whole Heresy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i'm thinking of giving mine away to anyone i know who wants to read them. I really should do as well, cause if i keep them, i just know ill be irritated by the lack of completion :|


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> What do you guys think you'll do with you're paperbacks?
> 
> Based on what people said so far, it would be interesting if BL makes it so that the hardbook comes out first and forces people to order that first.


Keep them. Having the Heresy in both hard and softback will look fantastic in my collection.

Plus I get them as ARCs so it doesn't cost me anything to do so.


LotN


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I already have Horus Rising collectors edition as hardback, wont get it or any other of series. Too much space and i already got everyone of those. Plus money.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Just caught the wife ordering Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames, all in Hardback for my Xmas pressie. I pretended I didn't know what she was doing. In the words of Duff Man, "Ooooooooh Yeeeeeah".


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

none- its hard enough finding space for the paperbacks let alone an even bigger book...


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

The only one I will get is Legion, because it's the book that opened up the series to the reading world and thus it is more important.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm probably going to get all of them at some point in the future. Of course, that means I'm going to need to spend some time in the shop, fixing me a nice shelf for them, but that can wait until I get the first few books in hand...


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

In the foreseeable future the only Hardbacks I will get are Pariah, the second Mecharius book, and Blood of Asaheim.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Speaking of Hardbacks... Got this today!


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna stick to the paperbacks. My missus takes the piss as I read them hardly open at all to keep them as new.

They are all still in mint condition and I want the collection to continue matching.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Useless for me.
With one hardback I can buy two novels :sarcastichand:
I just have to wait 3 months to get it. Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well i've got the first 4 that are out now. Expensive. Yes. Beautiful. Also yes.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sirs. You speak my words verbatim.
> 
> I'll wait until December to start ordering them, just spent £80 on AC III and Halo 4 and don't feel like spending that much again until I have some more cash. But I will definitely be getting them all, hardbacks are superior to paperbacks in every way. According to Shadowhawk on the bolthole, who apparantely had it from Andy Smilie, the hardbacks can be considered a non-limited direct exclusive, they'll always be available. Plus if they were limited we would have been told and we haven't.
> 
> ...


When money is not really an issue I would consider it. However paying £440 for 22 books that I have already read is something I will struggle to justify now I'm moving house with Christmas coming up. And agreeing with the above statements, I would hate myself paying £20 for battle for the abyss. I will continue to buy the heresy in softback and hardback however as I might as well keep my softback collection complete as well as making a dent in the hardbacks.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well i've got the first 4 that are out now. Expensive. Yes. Beautiful. Also yes.


I just wish they would update the horrible cover art, especially for false gods.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder how they'll release the rest of the hardbacks and how often. Individually, in bundles of says three with a discounted price. Or similarly like the recent releases, releasing another three with every new Heresy novel along with the new novel, again for a discounted price. Eg. Betrayer, Flight of the Eisenstien, Fulgrim and Descent of Angels for £120 with the enhanced eBooks of all four.

Also, has anyone bought any of the new hardbacks and also have Promethean Sun/Aurellian/Brotherhood of the Storm. If so do they size up together? My Aurellian is currently back at my room on base(and i'm on 2 months leave!), look like they should be about the same size, can't be sure though.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Also, has anyone bought any of the new hardbacks and also have Promethean Sun/Aurellian/Brotherhood of the Storm. If so do they size up together? My Aurellian is currently back at my room on base(and i'm on 2 months leave!), look like they should be about the same size, can't be sure though.


The new hardbacks are the same size has the collectors edition books.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm guessing in the next 2 or 3 years, as ebooks become more and more the norm, BL will look to phase out the mass market paperbacks and curtail print venues to print on demand and limited hardback release of popular new titles. Otherwise, as the volume of paperbacks reduces, the price will skyrocket. Might as well up the price point a few bucks and make a decent looking hardback out of it.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I've decided not to buy anymore Hardbooks until the Heresy Team starts to get their act together and not write bullshit.

The new novel showed me how low the Heresy has set their standards. There is way too many mediocre stories to buy. And what should have been my favorite book really disapointed me. So I'll wait until ADB's book comes out on paperback before I buy it.

I really think and hope ADB's new novel pulls me back. I'm sure he will, but I have to say, its a moment we are all waiting for, whether we know it or not.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I already have them all in paperback and ebook, so I won't be sinking any more money into extra editions of novels I already own twice.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Really, I shouldn't be spending so much money on books I've already got, they've all been signed by the author and artists. Do I really want to do it all again?

I'll possibly just get the books I enjoyed the most. I know what I'm like though, I'll end up buying them all as I'm a completion sort of guy. Horus Rising is a dead cert... who wants a free copy of Abyss? I hear BL might need to give them away hah.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's buying _Fear to Tread_ that will kill me inside the most. Bad as _Battle for the Abyss_ is, I still quite enjoy reading all of Mhotep and Skraals parts.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Christmas was good to Brother Subtle!










With the going rate of the limited edition novellas 2nd hand that's around $650 worth of books right there!!! Mmwwhahaha!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck, not having Promethean Sun is really bothering me now after seeing it there in your collection. The only one I don't have as I couldn't get on the internet at the time. Can't even find it online second hand most of the time these days, hate you so much.

Looks beautiful though.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yeah Promethean Sun cost me around $125 + postage. I won't be making the mistake of missing Ltd. Ed. Novellas again. I'd be surprised if you could pick up Promethean Sun for under $150 now, even if one came up for sale. Very rare little Novella that one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Promethean Sun... Brotherhood of the Storm... Why did I have to miss those two?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

After missing the first 2 limited Novellas and then paying 1.5x or even 2x more for them off eBay (still new and sealed mind you). I will never ever pass up on buying a Ltd Ed Novella again.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> After missing the first 2 limited Novellas and then paying 1.5x or even 2x more for them off eBay (still new and sealed mind you). I will never ever pass up on buying a Ltd Ed Novella again.


I can't be 100% sure but I think the next Ltd Ed novella for the Heresy is the Battle of Tallarn by John French.

Better not miss that. After all... TEN MILLION TANKS! :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I can't be 100% sure but I think the next Ltd Ed novella for the Heresy is the Battle of Tallarn by John French.
> 
> Better not miss that. After all... TEN MILLION TANKS! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


If I miss that one I am going to murder something/someone.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm mad about the Horus Heresy so I'll have to get them all in hardback :blush:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

March of Time said:


> I'm mad about the Horus Heresy so I'll have to get them all in hardback :blush:


They anniversary Horus Rising looks out of place a little now. Lovely lot of books.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

They definitely look better on the shelves.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Probably not, since im in the process of replacing my entire BL library with the E-versions and dont fancy buying them for a 3rd time -im buying the Enhanced versions in eformat anyway-.

Ill be getting the Machrius books in harcover since ive got the first same with the Mechanicus book by McNeil -not the HH one-. If when they rerelase the Soul Drinkers with the new art in Hardback ill snap them up, but i dont know if anything else will pique my interest. Especialy since like i said im replaincg my collection - slowly - with the e-versions.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> They anniversary Horus Rising looks out of place a little now. Lovely lot of books.


Will you be re-reading the books again as you get them? 

I'm hoping BL release a unabridged audio version of the opening trilogy.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Will you be re-reading the books again as you get them?
> 
> I'm hoping BL release a unabridged audio version of the opening trilogy.


Some, not all. Horus Rising, Fulgrim, Legion, Mechanicum... A few others. Just ones I REALLY enjoyed.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Will you be re-reading the books again as you get them?
> 
> I'm hoping BL release a unabridged audio version of the opening trilogy.



Starting with Flight of the Eisenstein and working forwards,all Horus Heresy novels will get an unabridged audio book versions.Once they have caught up they will then go back and do Horus Rising,False Gods and Galaxy in Flames.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Some, not all. Horus Rising, Fulgrim, Legion, Mechanicum... A few others. Just ones I REALLY enjoyed.


I'll be doing the same, though I'll need to fight the completionist part of me ergh.



March of Time said:


> Starting with Flight of the Eisenstein and working forwards,all Horus Heresy novels will get an unabridged audio book versions.Once they have caught up they will then go back and do Horus Rising,False Gods and Galaxy in Flames.


That figures.


----------

